# activation du retroeclairage



## blakken (9 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai du appuyer sur une mauvaise touche pour desactiver le retroeclairage sur mon mbp unibody:les touches F5 et F6 montrent une icone barrée pour le retroeclairage.
Je suis allé sur les preferences et verifié que "elcairer le clavier si la lumiere ambiante est faible" est coché mais rien n'a changé.
Sur le forum on ne  parle  que du retro eclairage de l'ancien MBP et pas du nouveau.Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer pour réactiver la fonction?Merci.


----------



## discolan (10 Novembre 2008)

Un truc con mais il faut être dans le noir pour bien réactiver le rétroéclairage.
Sinon, je ne connais pas ta touche mais sur mon MBP c'était F8 pour activer/désactiver, F9 pour diminuer et F10 pour augmenter le rétroéclairage.
Par contre si la luminosité est suffisante, l'appuis sur F9 ou F10 ne donne rien et il y a un symbole barré


----------



## blakken (10 Novembre 2008)

merci discolan ,en fait le fait de le mettre en veille a permit de remettre en route la possibilité d'activer le retroeclairage.
J'avoue ne rien avoir compris au pourquoi du comment ça n'a pas été possible.


----------



## Honey06 (6 Mars 2009)

J'ai le même souci avec un MBP unibody 2,53....

J'ai redemarré... mis en veille... et toujours pareil... 

Comment faire?


----------



## jefrey (7 Mars 2009)

Le rétroéclairage du clavier se met en route uniquement si la luminosité est faible dans la pièce sinon il est bloqué tout simplement. Vous avez beau vouloir l'activer en appuyant sur la touche "augmenter la luminosité", il restera bloqué
C'est le capteur qui décide et il se trouve à gauche du clavier il me semble Ou à droite sinon.


----------



## ubenu (8 Mars 2009)

J'ai vu un autre post ou le sujet a été abordé, il y a un utilitaire pour prendre le contrôle du rétro éclairage qui s'appelle lab tick. Je ne sais pas s'il marche sur les unibody..

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/system_disk_utilities/labtick.html


----------



## ToMacLaumax (8 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
sur mon MBPU 2,53GHz, le rétro éclairage du clavier peut être allumé lorsque je le souhaite c'est-à-dire en plaine journée ou non.

(F5 pour diminuer et ou éteindre - F6 pour allumer ou augmenter la puissance du rétro éclairage).


----------



## xonotor (11 Mars 2009)

mille excuse si j'ai mal lu la conversation mais normalement il y a des touches pour gérer la luminosité


----------



## ToMacLaumax (11 Mars 2009)

ToMacLaumax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> sur mon MBPU 2,53GHz, le rétro éclairage du clavier peut être allumé lorsque je le souhaite c'est-à-dire en *plaine* journée ou non.
> 
> (F5 pour diminuer et ou éteindre - F6 pour allumer ou augmenter la puissance du rétro éclairage).



Hello,
désolé, il faut lire  pleine journée et non plaine :rateau:


----------



## desertea (11 Mars 2009)

jefrey a dit:


> Le rétroéclairage du clavier se met en route uniquement si la luminosité est faible dans la pièce sinon il est bloqué tout simplement. Vous avez beau vouloir l'activer en appuyant sur la touche "augmenter la luminosité", il restera bloqué&#8230;
> C'est le capteur qui décide et il se trouve à gauche du clavier il me semble&#8230; Ou à droite sinon.






Le capteur sur mon MBPU semble se situer proche de la webcam et non au niveau du clavier !!


----------



## cameleone (11 Mars 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Le capteur sur mon MBPU semble se situer proche de la webcam et non au niveau du clavier !!



... ce qui, soit dit en passant, me paraît bien plus pratique ! Sur mon MBP non-unibody, un simple effleurement de la paume de la main au-dessus du haut-parleur droit (le capteur se trouve en effet sous la grille de celui-ci) fait varier la luminosité de l'écran et allume (ou éteint) le clavier... :rateau:


----------

